

Yobongo aquired by Mixbook - voidfiles
http://yobongo.com/

======
brianbreslin
Anyone know what the price was? Interesting that many of the yobongo team were
on Scrapblog team before its assets were acquired by Mixbook last year.

[http://allthingsd.com/20120308/yobongo-which-launched-at-
las...](http://allthingsd.com/20120308/yobongo-which-launched-at-last-years-
sxsw-to-be-acquired-and-shut-down/)

~~~
pundit_jones
_Anyone know what the price was?_

Not very much I'd guess. That article says the product is being shut down, so
this is much more of a hiring-with-bonus than a "real" acquisition. Another
article says the yobongo investors will become mixbook investors, so it's
possible they didn't even recoup the original investment in cash:
[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/03/08/photo-book-
company-...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/03/08/photo-book-company-
mixbook-acquires-location-based-chat-pioneers-yobongo/)

------
e-dard
Aren't Mixbook the jokers who tried to hire dhh for a Rails position?

------
bambax
From the description I didn't get what Yobongo does (or did); anyone care to
explain?

~~~
voidfiles
It was like ICQ but only for people physically near you.

